# ECLSTS Live Steam



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are some highlights from the live steam action this past weekend at the Spring ECLSTS in York, PA.






Scott


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting Scott...as always, a great show and good fellowship with all in attendance....already looking forward to next year....


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott
Not sure I need to post my video coverage...so, here is the start of some photos:

GAL line Morning Express Train

ECLSTS Photos updating....


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,
Go ahead and post your video coverage anyway. Between the two of you, most everyone's runs are seen. Scott doesn't always get them all.
Scott,
Thanks for posting. I liked seeing the Cane Train again.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Charles post please. I know you have other runs that I missed out there.

Scott


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I when through the footage and found a few runs that Scott's video did not include so here is the additional action at ECLSTS







ECLSTS Photo finale

BTW- four excellent new products were at ECLSTS for all to see and watch on the rails:

Accucraft J 611 in the final pre-production stage
Accucraft SP P8 in the pre-production stage
Accucraft Heisler in final stage for production (I believe)
GAL line Morning Train with the new 70 foot heavyweight coach


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Scott,
Great to see whats happening on the east coast.
Craig


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott & Charles;

You guys are fast. I just got back to Roanoke by 5:00pm. I have yet to download my still photos from my camera. Thanks for the memories.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott & Charles, thank you, very great as always.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks to Scott and Charles for video and photos. After adjustments to its internal organs the new Accucraft H-8 Alleghany ran quite well. Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles

what is the new Pacific?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> Thanks to Scott and Charles for video and photos. After adjustments to its internal organs the new Accucraft H-8 Alleghany ran quite well. Thanks Ryan.


That sounds painful. Was a general anesthetic required?

I haven't heard any reports / reviews of the H-8s. Is it a beast? Is it a pussycat? Which organs needed adjustments?

(I'm in the process of convincing the CFO that I need one!)


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for the videos.
Looks like a great variety of locos and stock were run.
Nice to see.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Overland said:


> Charles
> 
> what is the new Pacific?



Jim
Here is the note on Accucraft's webpage:
Southern Pacific P-8 #2467 #2472 (limited production), Alcohol & Butane Fired


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Scott and Charles for the videos and stills, great memories of a splendid time steaming and seeing friends

Regards

Jerry


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dave, I ran a production H8 at DH in January and was pleased with its performance. Unlike some past 1/32 locos from Accucraft, it was capable of speed and appeared to be an excellent puller. We didn't have enough cars to really test its pulling power. In the interest of full disclosure, the rear engine did lock up, but I later learned that the cause was some loose fittings on the axle pump which, when tightened, returned the H8 to full power performance.

While I admit to not having one on order, I do believe that it is one of the most highly and beautifully detailed locos ever made and a real bargain at the price -- which is $2k less than the Big Boy. With a J on the way, I keep telling myself that I don't need one, but who needs any of these steam masterpieces?

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is a rare shot of a double-double 










Jerry


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello,

My Allegheney ran like a champ at Scranton in February. It slowed in the cool Trolley Museum building (it was 10 degrees outside) but took off as soon as some warm water was added to the tender. I'm going to add a tender heater for running in our northeast climate -- but that's icing on the cake.

Unfortunately I didn't get to run the H-8 at ECLSTS -- what with the N&W J 611, the cab forward engineering prototype (from early 2007), and the SP P-8 pacific. I suspect that along with my AC-6 cab forward that the H-8 will turn into a "go-to" engine for medium (20 car) to long trains.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

RP3 said:


> Dave, I ran a production H8 at DH in January and was pleased with its performance. Unlike some past 1/32 locos from Accucraft, it was capable of speed and appeared to be an excellent puller. We didn't have enough cars to really test its pulling power. In the interest of full disclosure, the rear engine did lock up, but I later learned that the cause was some loose fittings on the axle pump which, when tightened, returned the H8 to full power performance.
> 
> While I admit to not having one on order, I do believe that it is one of the most highly and beautifully detailed locos ever made and a real bargain at the price -- which is $2k less than the Big Boy. With a J on the way, I keep telling myself that I don't need one, but who needs any of these steam masterpieces?
> 
> Ross Schlabach


So the H-8 sounds very interesting. (I'm kind hi-jacking this ECLSTS thread.) 

I'm starting to come around to the C&O. I picked up the "Virginian" Berkshire last year from Chuck M, then discovered C&O 2756 Kanawha in a nearby park. Supposedly the Virginian Class BA and the C&O K-4 (Kanawha) were "virtually identical". So the Aster Berkshire has some OBVIOUS differences to the C&O / Virginian Berks. While thinking about converting the Aster to look closer to the Virginian BA, I found that there is very little info and supplies for modeling the Virginian Railway and much more about the C&O Including the close by "real McCoy".

Sooo...To make a long story even longer, Accucraft is building the C&O Caboose as well as a whole load of 3-bay hoppers (way more than the Virginian), so I may be moving towards C&O and away from the Virginian. (Although the Virginian has a brief but very colorful history and tracks ran very close to my current location (but then again so did the C&O).)

Ramblings of confused, train oriented mind.

What's the difference between the Early Version and late version of the C&O H-8?

Looks like a trip to Baltimore and the real McCoy H-8 up close and personal is in order...


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi again Dave,

You have seen my C&O Kanawha conversion of the Aster Berkshire. Well, there are a number of compromises like the cab being the wrong size and an un-insulated smokebox, but the overall impression is good. Doing the same thing to an Aster Berk to make a Virginian version is a much greater challenge. It is very similar to the C&O as far as loco detailing differences on the front end are concerned but the Virginian tender is much different since they made theirs taller to increase the water capability so that would require an entirely new tank body for accuracy. On the loco itself, the Virginian had a large combined sand and steam dome positioned about mid-way down the top of the boiler. IIRC the Virginian version also has a different whistle position, larger cab a-la C&O and is minus the trailing truck booster. I have a book called the Van Sweringen Berkshires that lets you clearly see most of the differences between C&O, NKP, and Virginian models but I haven't pulled my copy to check these variations for this posting. One final but important difference was that the Virginian version, like C&O K4s from 2740 and up, did not have the air tanks under the running boards. And since that is where Aster hid the lubricator tank, it would be a bitch to hide elsewhere.

BTW, C&O 2756 at Huntington Park in Newport News was a frequent stop for me in my younger days and the inspiration for my Aster conversion. Sadly, it is a mere shadow of its former self these days after removal of the shrouding to eliminate asbestos, and back in the day it was not held captive inside that brick and wrought iron fence.

To answer your last question, the most obvious difference between early and late H8s was that the later ones had the over fire jets which are prominently visible on the sides of the firebox on the Accucraft model of #1647.

C&O for Progress,

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is my little much delayed video of the show. It was fun to see all the steamers


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Eric, 

Thanks for the video. Nicely done. Enjoyed sharing the tracks with you.

Scott


----------



## Ron Tremblay (Aug 18, 2011)

What A great video Eric. I love the look of the sugarcane train.7/8ths is cool. Even got A glimpse of Penny and Vinny.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice work Eric, our Franks look great...

Jerry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric;

Gosh, you even got a short clip of me setting Gandalf's throttle (the Roundhouse 2-6-2t trench locomotive). It was a lot of fun running with everyone. Got another steam-up in Rocky Mount, VA near the end of June. I'm really looking forward to it.

Thanks for sharing the memories.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, thank you, better late than never. nick jr


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Fine videos by all--enjoyed them because I was unable to get down to york this time.

Can anyone tell me who owns the two Roundhouse Forneys that were shown running? This is not a common engine, and to see two at the same meet is unusual. My recently acquired former shelf queen has had an overhaul and is in the process of being repainted and reassembled. It runs like a Roundhouse.

Larry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it was a good weekend. I see from the videos that there is a lot of space out there. Not as tight and packed as it usually is? How was the other room? Not seen many photos at all but a bunch of faceplant comments saying it was OK but not great.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Jay... 
I thought the show was pretty slow. Because of Easter Sunday? 

Sorry you didn't make it, but you certainly had an interesting trip! Thanks for sharing on Facebook. Trout of you while the Isle of Mann train was running!


----------

